# Bad memories from a specific residence



## keith10247 (Sep 23, 2008)

So last year I was at a call for a woman who was complaining of back pain.  While the patient was being checked out inside the house, I was asked to back the driver up the driveway.  I looked back and saw cars on the road so I was heading back inside the back to get my traffic vest (per protocol).  As I was looking back, I had my right hand on the door frame.  The other EMT decided to close the door while my hand was still holding the door frame.  

This incident put me on light duty and prevented me from taking my final class for my Firefighter 1 certification.  A few weeks ago, I was sleeping at the station and was woken up for an "injury".  While I was not actually on duty that night, it still woke me up since it was 4am.  I was supposed to wake up at 5am to take that same class that I missed last year.  Turns out it was the same lady's house and the same lady!  She was now complaining about a headache because she broke her jaw and orbit 2 days prior (she claimed it was a volley ball accident!).  I do not think this lady wanted me to complete my Fire cert.  

Last thursday I was called out to the same address for complaint of a headache from the same injury from the same patient.  I silently said to myself "Ha Ha! I already finished that class, you can't get me this time!"


----------



## Emtint08 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Way to go*



keith10247 said:


> So last year I was at a call for a woman who was complaining of back pain.  While the patient was being checked out inside the house, I was asked to back the driver up the driveway.  I looked back and saw cars on the road so I was heading back inside the back to get my traffic vest (per protocol).  As I was looking back, I had my right hand on the door frame.  The other EMT decided to close the door while my hand was still holding the door frame.
> 
> This incident put me on light duty and prevented me from taking my final class for my Firefighter 1 certification.  A few weeks ago, I was sleeping at the station and was woken up for an "injury".  While I was not actually on duty that night, it still woke me up since it was 4am.  I was supposed to wake up at 5am to take that same class that I missed last year.  Turns out it was the same lady's house and the same lady!  She was now complaining about a headache because she broke her jaw and orbit 2 days prior (she claimed it was a volley ball accident!).  I do not think this lady wanted me to complete my Fire cert.
> 
> Last thursday I was called out to the same address for complaint of a headache from the same injury from the same patient.  I silently said to myself "Ha Ha! I already finished that class, you can't get me this time!"



Good for you.  That is funny.  Well...maybe not at that time.  Been there many times myself.


----------

